

Chinese Mobile App UI Trends - r0h1n
http://steveblank.com/2013/11/08/a-new-way-to-look-at-competitors/

======
Dystopian
Pretty sure OP meant this article - read it as well, thought it was very good:
[http://dangrover.com/blog/2014/12/01/chinese-mobile-app-
ui-t...](http://dangrover.com/blog/2014/12/01/chinese-mobile-app-ui-
trends.html)

The Chinese market has a lot of beautiful apps (as a designer) - they're a
little different from our North American apps, there are definitely a lot of
lessons we could crib from them though.

------
mtmail
The title of the submission is wrong. The article is 'A New Way to Look at
Competitors' from 2013 and not related to China.

